# gnome - keyboard bug keys repeating

## kamina

I have a weird problem under gnome on a fresh gentoo install. Now and then keys just keep repeating themselves as if I pressed the key for a long time.... (forrrr example like those points and r letters). Don't really know what could be causing it, a bug or something? Anyone have a clue where to start searching?

```

$ uname -a

Linux kamina-puucee 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jan 12 08:16:02 EET 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

edit: Seems sometimes it's not registering pressing the mouse button, and not registering keystrokes either

----------

## ant0

I have tttthe ssssssammmmmeeeee pppprrrooooooooooooooooooooobbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbblllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemmm asss yyyyyyyyyyyyooouuuuuu ccccccaaaaaannnnn sssseeeeeeeee... weiiiirrrddddd

I am using OB3 + gnome-settings-daemon + conky + pypanel at the moment. The problem appears when I am browsing with Firefox, playing Americas Army, type in a xterminal... It comes and goes randomly. I also noticed that my machine stops responding for a couple of seconds and then it is back to normal. 

I don't think it is a Gnome problem, though. There are other threads with people complaining about the same thing that use KDE. Maybe it's kernel or Xorg related??? By the way this is a new machine with fresh install, kernel was compiled with genkernel.

```
uname -a

Linux bigbot 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jan 4 12:51:40 EST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gent

oo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 380

0+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -msse2 "

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X1

1/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/

config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/

 /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -msse2 "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.

nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.intouch.nl/gentoo/ http://distfiles.

gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa apm audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups

 dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam foomaticdb fortran g

d gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk2 hall howl imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg l

cms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg 

oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python quicktime readline sdl spell sse

 ssl svg tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis win32co

decs xine xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
Xorg -version

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux bigbot 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jan 4 12:51:40 EST 2006 i686

Build Date: 04 January 2006
```

[edit]

I found some old threads on the same subject. The last one is probably the most informative.

References:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-155413-highlight-caret.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=989692#989692

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1007494

[edit]

Disabling Cool n' Quite in BIOS didn't help.

[edit]

According to xorg wiki the default autorepeat rate is equivalent to 

```
xset r rate 500 30
```

 Increasing the delay time to 2000ms somewhat helped, but did not cure the problem. Turning autorepeat off, 

```
xset r off
```

 however did the trick, but this IMO is not a good solution.

----------

## ajackson

I have the same problem on a brand new box, AMD64 X2. It showed up in the Redhat install teh box came with,

2.6.9-5 kernel Enterprise edition, and booting the non-smp kernel fixed it. Sigh. That was under Gnome.

I just built a fresh gentoo 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #3 SMP PREEMPT kernel, and under KDE, the same problem reappears. It also causes the mouse to go crazy. And it seems to worsen with time. I suspect a timing problem.

----------

## ajackson

I built a bunch of kernels, I tried voluntary pre-empt, still have the problem. Tried no pre-empt, still have the problem. Finally built a kernel with no SMP and no pre-empt. Problem gone. Except that I have a dual-core that I can't really use.

----------

## cupra

Try to enable "Power Management Timer Support" under the ACPI section in your kernel. Eliminated the problems on my machine.

----------

## kamina

Frustrated after testing everything, and nothing fixing the problem I installed Centos. The same problem existed there too! With centos there is an option to use a non-smp aware kernel, and once I used that everything was fine... Except the fact that one processsor is idle  :Razz: 

I have switched just about every part in my compuer, last thing being my videocard. I'm going to try with gentoo again...

----------

## crudh

 *cupra wrote:*   

> Try to enable "Power Management Timer Support" under the ACPI section in your kernel. Eliminated the problems on my machine.

 

I used to have the problems too, but I did the same way cupra did and it fixed it.

----------

## bLu3

thx, also worked for me... it was also annoying to have the servers in ut2004 saying "speed hack detected"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamina

Did'nt work for me. What did work was changing the videocard I had (some cheap agp nvidia fx card, maby fx5200) into a matrox g400.

----------

